# Hi



## David Cohen (May 22, 2008)

I just joined a few minutes ago. I'm 15 years old and I live in south Jersey. I am very interested in WWII and in the Holocaust seeing as I went to Pearl Harbor at the age of 8 and my grandfather was a Holocaust survivor who lost most of his family. I hope to get my PhD in WWII/Holocaust studies and become a professor of said area.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2008)

Hi David, welcome to the forum mate!..


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2008)

Welcome David from another South Jerseyite!! Hope you like the forum!


----------



## wilbur1 (May 22, 2008)

Welcome to the sandbox david.....im sorry your near nj in jersey hes gonna start talking"too you"   .........had to do it chris


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2008)

Thats ok, I was gonna put you on some postcards!


----------



## wilbur1 (May 22, 2008)

Just remember the green girl......she lives by you and thinks your cute........i have your number now...


----------



## RabidAlien (May 22, 2008)

Howdee, David! Welcome to the boards (and don't mind most of the folks in here....deep down, they're really as maniacal as a box of kittens)!!! WTG on figgerin out what you're gonna do in life!


----------



## seesul (May 23, 2008)

Welcome Dave!
Greeting from Czech Republic8) 

Something for the start for you http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww...sary-liberation-auschwitz-birkenau-11649.html


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2008)

Njaco isn't only one in NJ?


----------



## Njaco (May 25, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (May 25, 2008)

Hi David: Welcome to the forum, you'll the enjoy the place, and the people.
Most of them anyway...

Charles


----------



## trackend (May 25, 2008)

Welcome David from across the pond


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Heinz (May 25, 2008)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2008)

Welcome on board David. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2008)

From Hungary too! Welcome mate!  

Nice shot of the S-199 in your avatar!


----------

